# Siser ez weed tee shirt vinyl



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. Silly question to all you wonderful people. I am going to be doing some shirts today using siser ez weed. My question is how do I know which side is which. I am assuming that the shiny side goes down but am unsure. The thermofex I am also using seems to have a different color backing so I can figure that one out on my own. 

Thanks. Karen


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You are correct, with Siser ez weed the shinny side down and the dull side up when cutting.

Katrina


----------



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply. I have 5 shirts to do for a benefit walk this weekend and my press is supposed to be delivered today.
Karen


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I like Siser ez weed as it is pretty easy to weed and really is a nice vinyl. I received an order of thermoflex over the weekend but have not had a chance to try it out. I am also waiting on a new product from coastal. Hope everything goes well for you.


Good Luck!
Katrina


----------



## splizaat (Oct 4, 2007)

thats correct for CUTTING, but when you are pressing, make sure the dull side is touching the shirt!!!! The shiny clear backing is what gets pulled off after pressing...sorry to be obvious, but sometimes ya never know!


----------



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay so screwed up on the Thermoflex and cut it on the wrong side. It took me a few minutes to figure out why I could not weed it. I was at least able to use the pieces after I flipped them over. 

On another note I had a harder time weeding the thermoflex as I could not see the cut lines well and my kids said it smelled bad.

Karen


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

kfintoni said:


> Okay so screwed up on the Thermoflex and cut it on the wrong side. It took me a few minutes to figure out why I could not weed it. I was at least able to use the pieces after I flipped them over.
> 
> On another note I had a harder time weeding the thermoflex as I could not see the cut lines well and my kids said it smelled bad.
> 
> Karen


. Smells bad huh...well I haven't tried out the thermoflex yet but with the siser I can't really see the lines either but I think that has to do with my failing eye sight. I use a small lamp clipped to my work table and when I am weeding or doing rhinestones designs I just turn it on and point it towards my work. Helps alot.

Katrina


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I imagine good pair of cheap reading glasses or they make clamp on lighted magnifying glasses. Mike


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello: I have used the Siser EZ weed and it is great! It lasts thru a lot of washings too. The thermoflex is very nice and easy to weed once you can see the lines. I agree, it is hard to see the lines; however, a "Dollar Tree" pair of reading glasses definitely helps. I bet if someone saw us in a room weeding the vinyl with our "old lady" glasses, we would surely make them laugh!


----------



## MzLady619 (Mar 9, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> I like Siser ez weed as it is pretty easy to weed and really is a nice vinyl. I received an order of thermoflex over the weekend but have not had a chance to try it out. I am also waiting on a new product from coastal. Hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> Katrina


Hi, i am just getting into this tech, going from silk screening. I think we all should work together on finding the lowest price. Coastal is probably the highest, and when I call them, if you get the wrong guy, they claim they do not even carry e-zweed only the more expensive thermalflex. Mclogan a little less but I found a supplier in san diego for 6.50 a yard. about a $1 less than the others, has anyone found better price? I will give number to anyone who wants it. PM me.


----------

